# Um dia de lenticulares - 5 Agosto 2011



## Teles (5 Ago 2011 às 22:24)

Boas hoje por aqui o céu esteve cheio de nuvens lenticulares como já não via à muito , desde já peço desculpa pela qualidade das imagens pois havia muita poluição atmosférica e tive de usar muito zoom:


----------



## Lousano (5 Ago 2011 às 22:44)

Ena, Teles, que céu espectacular.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Ago 2011 às 22:48)

Espectacular..De tarde vi umas quantas


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2011 às 23:00)

A nortada tem destas coisas 

Boas fotos


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Ago 2011 às 00:05)

Boas

Muito bom teles que belas lenticulares, fenómeno visto em zonas mais montanhosas, junto ao litoral é bastante raro.

Abraços


----------



## Geiras (6 Ago 2011 às 00:07)

Excelentes fotos Teles 


E mais uma vez, a grua a marcar presença


----------



## actioman (6 Ago 2011 às 00:41)

Belíssimas fotos!  


Sim senhor, grande dia para fotografar estas nuvens de formas fantásticas!

Parabéns Teles e obrigado por nos regalares a vista com este fenómeno tão bonito.


----------



## MSantos (6 Ago 2011 às 03:00)

Excelentes fotos Teles, bonitas lenticulares

Algumas nuvens parecem discos voadores


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2011 às 09:31)

Boas fotos. Também vi imensas ontem, entre Caramulo e Serra da Estrela viam-se bastantes. Para os lados da Estrela estava uma daqueles enormes, tipo mothership


----------



## Agreste (6 Ago 2011 às 11:04)

Grande festival! 

Por aqui apenas altocúmulos durante o final da tarde.


----------



## actioman (6 Ago 2011 às 20:40)

Vince disse:


> Boas fotos. Também vi imensas ontem, entre Caramulo e Serra da Estrela viam-se bastantes. Para os lados da Estrela estava uma daqueles enormes, tipo mothership



E a máquina para fotografar!?


----------



## ACalado (8 Ago 2011 às 10:24)

Belas fotos Teles como sempre 

Aproveito para deixar uma que tirei na Sexta ao final do dia


----------



## actioman (17 Ago 2011 às 00:19)

spiritmind disse:


> Belas fotos Teles como sempre
> 
> Aproveito para deixar uma que tirei na Sexta ao final do dia



Brutal imagem!  

Sem palavras, que coisa mais bela!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2011 às 00:22)

actioman disse:


> Brutal imagem!
> 
> Sem palavras, que coisa mais bela!!!



Por acaso, parece coisa dos países nórdicos, muito boa


----------



## Sirilo (19 Ago 2011 às 09:44)

*Lenticulares sobre Loriga*







Desculpem a má qualidade da foto mas achei interessante para publicar. Foi tirada no dia 5 de Agosto.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2011 às 10:07)

*Re: Lenticulares sobre Loriga*



Sirilo disse:


> Desculpem a má qualidade da foto mas achei interessante para publicar. Foi tirada no dia 6 de Agosto.





Excelente 
Foi mesmo a 6 de Agosto ou no dia 5 ?


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Ago 2011 às 10:14)

Excelente


----------



## Sirilo (19 Ago 2011 às 10:28)

*Re: Lenticulares sobre Loriga*



Vince disse:


> Excelente
> Foi mesmo a 6 de Agosto ou no dia 5 ?



Já corrigi. Peço desculpa. Foi no dia 5 de Agosto.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2011 às 10:33)

*Re: Lenticulares sobre Loriga*



Sirilo disse:


> Já corrigi. Peço desculpa. Foi no dia 5 de Agosto.



Ok, foi então a que eu vi também de longe e tinha mencionado há dias.


----------



## Pastichio (12 Out 2011 às 14:43)

A primeira das fotos parecem-me nuvens rotoras. Ocorrem a sotavento das zonas montanhosas e são praticamente "_estáticas_"


----------



## I_Pereira (16 Jan 2012 às 18:58)

Um pouco tarde mas só agora andei de volta das fotos, também deste dia e pouco depois das 20h 

Monte do Colcurinho





Serra do Açor





Serra da Estrela





Uma vista mais geral com Serra da Estrela e Serra do Açor


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2012 às 21:27)

Excelente I_Pereira


----------



## Teles (17 Jan 2012 às 22:18)

Belissimas lenticulares , cada vez mais ocorrentes no nosso território parabéns pelas fotos e obrigado pela partilha


----------

